# Gunsmith that beds stocks



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Can someone please reccomend one.Dont care about the price..Just want it done right.I got a wooden stock for a tikka that wont shoot for crap.Put the action in a different stock and it has same hole accuracy.Boyds screwed up the stock and took out to much wood under the magazine so i had to put a shim in so the magazine would go in right.It shoots ok but i know it needs a bed job to tighten up my groups.I would leave it in the bell n carlson stock but im putting a 300 WSM in that stock,and really like this wood grain.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.I have a gunsmith up in selma but i dont wanna travel 3 hrs just to get this done.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Who you referring to in Selma?
One of the best in the country is Tom Meredith @ TM Stock works. He's worth the price and the hassle of shipping. He has done countless world record and champion bench rest rifles. He has done a few for me and it's almost a shame to cover it up with the barreled action. Super great guy to deal with as well.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Who you referring to in Selma?
> One of the best in the country is Tom Meredith @ TM Stock works. He's worth the price and the hassle of shipping. He has done countless world record and champion bench rest rifles. He has done a few for me and it's almost a shame to cover it up with the barreled action. Super great guy to deal with as well.


Jimmy Mccullugh.Everyone says he is the best in the state.I will look into this other guy you are talking about.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Just sucks no one locally can do this.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jimmy done a bunch of work for me in the past. His older age is catching up with him and his fit and finish has been disappointing the last few times I've used him. He is a super nice guy just not what he was. His knowledge is unbelievable though.


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Howard at Rumble Weapons in Milton, he is at styx river every Sunday. Best in the area


----------

